# New Outbckers



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

We are the proud owners of a new 23KRS.








We went camping last weekend and we are going again this weekend.
Everything went fine for the first trip except that the electric water heather didnâ€™t work (Thanks God we have the gas). 
Took it back to the dealer just to find out that the ground cable was not connected and that the hot wire was cut. 
All was fixed under warranty and we are ready for this weekend.
I was wondering if anybody had a similar problem.

Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, welcome aboard.

Glad to have y'all with us!

Enjoy your new Roo!

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard! It sounds like you need to give your baby a thourough "going over" - in your case a Post-Delivery Inspection


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! Congrats on your new TT!! Glad you got the trouble fixed with the heater! And a simple one at that. Excellent! Hope to see you around the forum! Again Congrats!!

Eric


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Welcome to Our Family!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to our little slice of the net. Not sure where you are located, but be sure to check out the rally section to see if there is anything in your neck of the woods. It's a great way to meet other people who share similar interests.

Chris


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum! Let's us know what area you from so we can start hounding you about getting to a Rally!

Too bad about your hot water heater and that your service technician didn't catch that during your pre-delivery inspection. I know how it can be a waste of time heading back to the dealer again.

Enjoy!

-Sam


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the family, sorry you had a problem but glad it was fixed. This is the place to ask questions, you will always get a response. Have fun with your new Ourback and keep the posts coming.

Bill


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

We had trouble with our hot water heater while going through the PDI. It wouldn't work on gas or electric. We checked things for quite a while and I finally discovered the wiring connectors on the water heater were not pushed on the terminals completely.

It's a good idea to check every appliance (water heater, furnace, stove top, oven, outside cookstove, alarms, microwave, radio/CD, slideout operation, lights fans, water pump, etc.) at the dealer during the PDI. We also had the city water connected the whole time so we could check for plumbing leaks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi KargorooOutbacker
















to Outbackers! 

So glad to see another Roo family joining us








Enjoy your new home and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

For sure, we had problems with ours as well. For instance, the handles for the tanks were labeled backwards - grey tank 1 was actually the black tank. The black tank was marked grey tank. When I had to empty a little mid-trip I got a surprise in my bucket. Then the panel went on us. We had her in the shop after every weekend. Now its back in there for some more work. Hopefully we will get all the bugs worked out before the summer. By the way welcome.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, KargorooOutbacker!*








And congratulations on the new 'Roo! WHOO HOO!!!

Loose wire connections has been an issue from time to time. I would check all the connections you can get to. Including those on and in the main breaker box. As far a cut wire is concerned, that is a new one on me. Somebody must have let Gilligan into the tool box again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome. and Congratulations on your new home away from home.

Enjoy!


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks to everybody.
I feel like home.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations! and Welcome! We've had ours since Nov and have only taken it out once. Can't wait until our next trip!
Chabbie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
My 31RQS had the exact same problem on my first outing, and they had done a thorough inspection, and so did I, during the PDI. Turned out to be a short in the wiring. Fixed quickly, and back to fun! Enjoy your new OB, and welcome to the family, from another GA person. I go to Statesboro and Savannah, occasionally, as my son is a student at GSU!!
Darlene


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome and congrats








Come and join us this summer at Topsail. We had a great time last year and there are even more families coming this year. It is a great way to spend a week (or as much time as you can)......


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback! When we picked up our OB last September it was already winterized, so when we did the PDI we weren't able to try out the water heater...or anything else that uses water, for that matter. We'll probably do a little 'shakedown' in the driveway once the weather allows us to de-winterize, so we don't have any surprises on our maiden voyage.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, I have one of those thar trailers too.. lol We have had ours since Sept. Havent had any issues yet.. We enjoy it lots...
Congats on the wise choice!

Carey


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome new OUTBACKER......Congrats on the rig and have fun


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

kargorooOutbacker said:


> We are the proud owners of a new 23KRS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new 23krs!!


----------

